# Puppy in pain.



## brricke (Mar 2, 2011)

:help:Hello everyone! I need some advice. I’m currently new with having a shepherd. I have a 25 week old GS and we brought her to get spayed at 8:30 this morning. We received a phone call at 1pm saying that she was ready to be picked up. When the gentleman went to get her I all of a sudden heard a dog cry.  I told my husband that’s our baby. He said no it doesn’t sound like her. When the nurse came out and gave us anti- inflammatory meds for the next couple of days. They said that she had been given pain meds and wouldn’t need anything for the rest of the day. Well on the ride home she cried one time and moved her position and then when we got home my husband made a noise and scared her and she started crying again. We finally got her lying down again but she looks so pitiful. Is this normal? I’ve only had one other dog that was spayed and I don’t remember any of this. She slept the whole evening. Also, this is not my regular vet we use. Our vet is retiring and is only open three days a week and he keeps the dog over night and no one stays with them over night so I didn’t want her to be alone. So now I feel like I was selfish and should have kept her where we usually take them. I’m trying to find a good vet in our area, but the one I went to a couple of weeks ago I didn’t care for. I feel like they didn’t care about the animals and that they just wanted my money!!!! And now I feel like maybe I should have looked around before I let this vet operate on my baby and did more research, but the two people I know the used her said she was great and their dogs did fine. Do you think I should contact the vet tomorrow and see if maybe I should get some pain meds for her or will she be better tomorrow?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

They didn't give her any pain meds? That's insane.

Of course she is going to hurt, and she will be sore for awhile. But she should definitely have pain meds.

What exactly did they give you and what is the dosage?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Mine was sent home with pain meds, I would call and see if you can get some if your really concerned with your pup in pain. 

Sleeping is normal though.... <3


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

defintely get some pain meds for her. my guy was sore/bummed out for about 4 days after he lost his manhood...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

The OP did say they were told the dog was given pain meds and she'd be fine for 24hrs. Sounds like she got the shot for pain when she was spayed. 

Either way, I'd see about getting some more pain medicine to give her once the 24hr shot wears off. A spay is a serious surgery.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

What did the use for anesthesia? If they used Ketamine then the dog may have hallucinations and anxiety attacks while waking up and they give horrible cries and howls because they are... High. 

It must be a frightening experience for a dog not to understand where those pink elephants come from...


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I use two vets, one for dog and one for our cats. Both Vets, after surgery do not send our animals home so soon. For us morning surgeries are scheduled for pick up usually after 4pm. When our girl was spayed they wanted her to take pain medicine, Tramadol for 7 days starting the evening we brought her home along with another medicine for sedation, acepromazine. The sedation medication was to be used for 10 days. Please do not blame yourself. If you think your dog is in pain, please ask for medications. In humans, unrelieved pain increases heart rate, blood pressure, increases your oxygen demand, etc. - not a good condition to promote healing.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

If you have any questions or concerns you should call the vet! They performed the surgery and should be happy to answer any follow up questions about her condition. Call with your concerns and give them a chance to help. It will at least ease your mind. Good luck


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I am very surprised that the vet didn't give you a prescription for a pain med.
The shot will wear off by tonight or tomorrow morning and that poor girl is going to hurt.
My vet gave me a pain med for Gunner after he was neutered. Luckily he was doing very well (I think males have it much easier) and I only gave it to him a few times since he was not acting as if he was in pain. He rebounded very quickly.

You should call the vet tomorrow and ask for a prescription for the pain. She will be in some pain for a few days.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

brricke said:


> When the nurse came out and gave us anti- inflammatory meds for the next couple of days. They said that she had been given pain meds and wouldn’t need anything for the rest of the day.[/FONT][/SIZE]


They were given meds. If I was unsure about how the pup was feeling or behaving I would call and ask questions!!! That is why they are there---


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Your pup will be dozy and sleepy for a couple of days. Sometimes it is better to not give pain meds because it helps the dogs in staying calm and not running around and tearing their stitches. 

Sometimes animals are just not themselves when coming out of anesthesia. Your vet should have given you a sheet with some info on what to expect post-spay, and how to care for you pup for the next few days.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

:headbang:

I totally missed that. I agree that she should call and ask if she's unsure. But she did ask here, so I was just trying to help.


----------



## brricke (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!! They sent us home with Metacam. She seems a little better. I think it’s prob that they sent her home so quick. My husband is calling the Vet tomorrow because some of the info they gave us verbally as we were leaving DO NOT go with the paperwork they gave us. I finally got her to drink some water and they told me to wait and let her eat around 8pm. So we will be trying just handfuls of food. I think I just panicked when I realized how sluggish she was. I’m so glad I found this site. Thanks!!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I had abdominal surgery in November and was sluggish the rest of the day and most of the next day. Then the pain meds made me sick. It's probably similar for dogs.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Metacam is a NSAID, like a strong Advil. Hopefully she will do well on this, otherwise you might need something stronger, like an opioid. Our vet recommended our dog not do any vigorous exercise for 2weeks after surgery, so for us having some sedation medication was a help for us.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

It is always so shocking to see your pets after they have been speutered. There's not much you can do to make them feel better, other than keep them quiet and let them rest. It's especially rough when they come home the same day as the surgery. It sounds like everything is normal for what she went through though. I hope she feels better tomorrow. Give her a gentle snuggle from me.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Metacam is what they gave Gunner. It worked well for him and after a few days he didn't even need it anymore.

Hope she has a speedy recovery. The first day is always the worst because of the anesthesia. I'm sure she'll be a little better tomorrow.


----------



## brricke (Mar 2, 2011)

Update. Our puppy is doing great!!!! This morning she cried a little bit but after we gave her the medician climbed into my lap on the floor!!!! My husband was home with her this morning and said she had been doing fine. When I came home at lunch she was at the door waiting for me and came running and jumping up on me. Which I'm having a hard time keeping her from doing now. She is back to her old self. I feel 100% better. Now we are just trying to keep her calm. . Thanks so much for all of ya'lls advice. Y'all are great! I think I just panicked because she was still under the meds from surgery. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Glad to hear your girl is doing better.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Catu said:


> What did the use for anesthesia? If they used Ketamine then the dog may have hallucinations and anxiety attacks while waking up and they give horrible cries and howls because they are... High.
> 
> It must be a frightening experience for a dog not to understand where those pink elephants come from...


Makes me wonder if this is what triggered Onyx's fear aggression, especially her attitude at the vet....going to look at my receipts to see what meds were given to her!
I've heard of shelters not giving pain meds when doing speuters, but I would demand it if I were bringing home any dog that just went thru any type surgery.
Good to hear your pup is doing better


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> Makes me wonder if this is what triggered Onyx's fear aggression, especially her attitude at the vet....going to look at my receipts to see what meds were given to her!
> I've heard of shelters not giving pain meds when doing speuters, but I would demand it if I were bringing home any dog that just went thru any type surgery.
> Good to hear your pup is doing better


I doubt they remember too much afterwards. If Onyx was reactive before the surgery the whole thing is scary enough for a dog to be afraid of vets, from being left alone on a strange place, being manipulated and to feel from discomfort to pain. I would not blame the Ketamine at all, I've seen enough dogs being spayed with Ketamine​, some of them confused, some of them not and to blame the anesthetic used for the fear aggression ​of one dog is to stretch things a bit too much.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She wasn't fear aggressive until after her spay, thats when it began. I could also blame the rabies vaccine as she was vaccinated around the same time. 
I know genetics are key, but the timing of her behavior has always made me wonder what happened when she stayed at the vet during that spay. She never, ever liked going to the vet after that, and before she was just fine.


----------

